# On A Farm/CampGrounds



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

We visited a farm in Michigan two weeks ago, and brought Charlie around. The land is also a private camping ground. 

The other family who visited with us brought their own dog, a large collie mix. A cutie. 

When we first got there, we were afraid the two dogs would not get along. Charlie has not been with other dogs since we got him. 

After a few barks and nips, the two became best friends. They are both boys. 

They played for hours. 

Then the neighbors let their dog loose. A huge black lab. 

After a few barks and nips, now we had three friends playing around in the grass. 

Oh, most of the barks and nips came from our Charlie, who was the smallest in the bunch (he is a mini). 

The other dogs were looking at him, almost saying: "really?"

It was a great day. Charlie slept like a log the next night, and part of the next day. Exhausted. 

We also noticed that since then, Charlie no longer barks at passing dogs on the sidewalk, as we take him for his daily walks. 

Just wanted to share.


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

In my opinion it is necessary for a dog to meet other dogs, it is part of his socialisation. So you should try it again!!!
Apart from that, playing with other dogs is the best exercise ever!


----------

